# What Caulk Would You Recommend For Exterior ?



## 6J'sWilbraham

I would like to redo the caulk on some of exterior areas of my 25RSS. I don't like seeing the mildew showing up/ breaking down the caulk. So, my question is what caulk brand would you recommend/ how is the longevity of the caulk in your experience ?


----------



## GlenninTexas

If it's for the area around your rubber roof, use Dicor. It might also be good for your other chauking needs as well.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Mgonzo2u

6J said:


> I would like to redo the caulk on some of exterior areas of my 25RSS. I don't like seeing the mildew showing up/ breaking down the caulk. So, my question is what caulk brand would you recommend/ how is the longevity of the caulk in your experience ?


Good timing for me on your question as well.

Looking forward to replies with experience behind them.

I am specifically looking to reseal the traffic lights all around my OB.

Ideas?


----------



## outback loft

Any caulk that has any bit of flexibility to it is going to attract dirt and mildew. The only one I have used that does not stay flexible is Phenoseal and because it is not flexible it is not a good choice for the RV, it will crack and then leak. I have been using GE Silicone in both clear and white, and they both hold up great, but they do attract dirt. I am constantly cleaning around all the caulked areas. I have used DAP Elastomeric caulk before and it does the same thing. The only other one I have tried is Lexel which is a clear sealant and again I found it to attract dirt. I think that you are either going to have something that seals and attracts dirt, or something that doesn't seal, but stays clean.


----------



## RDS

I am getting ready to reseal a bunch of stuff outside as well. I am going to try some white silicone bathroom sealer with a mildewcide.

I'll let you all know how it holds up.


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham

keep the ideas coming. I'm learning a thing or two. I use exterior water based paintable caulk all the time with my contractor business, but this is out of my expertice area. I agree you need the flexability.


----------



## KTMRacer

According to my dealer, Keystone uses Tremco Trempro 645 as an exterior sealant on anything going through the fiberglass.  One thing I've found is that not all silicones or other sealants stick well to fiberglass even if you clean and prep well. the Trempro 645 is formulated to adhere to fiberglass. And it should match the color of what's on the trailer. I've used the Trempro 645 on another trailer and the stuff does stick and seals well.

On the roof, use Dicor. the self leveling around cutouts, the non self leveling on the roof to side seams along the edges.


----------



## Bob Landry

RDS said:


> I am getting ready to reseal a bunch of stuff outside as well. I am going to try some white silicone bathroom sealer with a mildewcide.
> 
> I'll let you all know how it holds up.


Use a good grade of silicon that is rated for exterior use such as GE or DAP. I wouldn't trust the water based stuff for a RV application. YMMV.


----------



## KTMRacer

Bob Landry said:


> I am getting ready to reseal a bunch of stuff outside as well. I am going to try some white silicone bathroom sealer with a mildewcide.
> 
> I'll let you all know how it holds up.


Use a good grade of silicon that is rated for exterior use such as GE or DAP. I wouldn't trust the water based stuff for a RV application. YMMV.
[/quote]

whatever you use, cleaning and prep is KEY. Make sure you clean it well with isopropal (sp?) alcohol go over it several times give it a good scrub down. be careful using other solvents, some of them will leave a film that keep the caulk from adhering well.


----------



## RDS

Bob Landry said:


> I am getting ready to reseal a bunch of stuff outside as well. I am going to try some white silicone bathroom sealer with a mildewcide.
> 
> I'll let you all know how it holds up.


Use a good grade of silicon that is rated for exterior use such as GE or DAP. I wouldn't trust the water based stuff for a RV application. YMMV.
[/quote]

I was not going to use water based. I believe it is made by DAP for exterior use. Thanks


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham

good ideas !!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

KTMRacer said:


> According to my dealer, Keystone uses Tremco Trempro 645 as an exterior sealant on anything going through the fiberglass. One thing I've found is that not all silicones or other sealants stick well to fiberglass even if you clean and prep well. the Trempro 645 is formulated to adhere to fiberglass. And it should match the color of what's on the trailer. I've used the Trempro 645 on another trailer and the stuff does stick and seals well.
> 
> On the roof, use Dicor. the self leveling around cutouts, the non self leveling on the roof to side seams along the edges.


Thanks KTMRacer.

Any idea where to purchase? Yeah, too lazy to check for myself first. But I will if you call me out.


----------



## KTMRacer

Mgonzo2u said:


> According to my dealer, Keystone uses Tremco Trempro 645 as an exterior sealant on anything going through the fiberglass. One thing I've found is that not all silicones or other sealants stick well to fiberglass even if you clean and prep well. the Trempro 645 is formulated to adhere to fiberglass. And it should match the color of what's on the trailer. I've used the Trempro 645 on another trailer and the stuff does stick and seals well.
> 
> On the roof, use Dicor. the self leveling around cutouts, the non self leveling on the roof to side seams along the edges.


Thanks KTMRacer.

Any idea where to purchase? Yeah, too lazy to check for myself first. But I will if you call me out.








[/quote]

I just pick mine up from the dealer near me that sells keystones. I suspect other dealers carry it as well. They have it in stock in the RV Part department. If not, I guess an internet search would be next.


----------

